# انفراد : مركز المجاهدين التابع للقاعدة يعلن مسئوليته عن الحادث



## white.angel (1 يناير 2011)

*انفراد : مركز المجاهدين التابع للقاعدة يعلن مسئوليته عن الحادث








أعلن مركز المجاهدين التابع لتنظيم القاعدة مسئوليته عن تفجير كنيسة الأسكندرية وجاء فى رسالته الوقحه :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا   وسيئات اعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال امام   المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و اصحابه و من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين 
اما بعد الى الغرب الصليبي 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد فاننا لم ننسى فعلكم الشنيع في الكنانة   مصر وخطفكم للمسلمات اللواتي ابين الا ان يتخلصوا من وهم ما تسموه نصرانية   وعليه اتوجه بندائي هذا الى نفسي و الى كل مسلم غيور على عرض اخواته  بتفجير  دور الكنائس اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسمس اي في الوقت التي تكون  فيه  الكنائس مكتظة واذكرهم بان هذا الفعل لا يعد الا ردا على ما قام به  اعوان  النجس شنودة واتباعه .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2011)

*محمد يُظهر وجهه الشيطانى القبيح
​*


----------



## خادم المسيح (1 يناير 2011)

الله يسخطهم!
فعلاً الجماد بحسّ وهم لا يحسّون! 
فعلاً أرتعش عندما يتكلّم أحد بهذه الوقاحة وبعد ما فعلوا!

ألف رحمة لشهداء الكنائس


----------



## Mzajnjy (1 يناير 2011)

مركز الفاشلين المسلمين


----------



## mamdouh mahrous (1 يناير 2011)

قال رب الارباب واله هذا الكون وملك الملوك  رب المجد يسوع المسيح " انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر ".. "   سأبنى كنيستى على هذه الصخرة ولن تقوى عليها ابواب  الجحيم...." " سيكون لكم ضيق فى هذا العالم ..ولكن ثقوا انا قد  غلبت العالم ". كل من يعمل هذا العمل الاجرامى فى حقنا يعتقد فى داخله وطبقا لما تلقاه من تعاليم دينه انه بقدم  عمل عظيم لله   وقد قال هذا  رب المجد فى الكتاب المقدس .. غزاء   ورجاء فى القيامة مع المسيح لارواح شهدائنا ...


----------



## asamgdla (1 يناير 2011)

الاسلام كل يوم بيثبت انه دين رجعي


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*الناس دى وصل تفكيرها لمستوى من التدنى و السفالة بل بلا تفكير اساسا !*
*لقد طمث الاسلام انسانيتهم و جعلهم اكثر وحشية و غلظة من الحيوانات !*

*لكن نرجع و نقول الامن و الحكومة متواطئين فى العملية حتى النخاع و كل الادلة و الحوادث تشهد بذللك*


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2011)

_دماء الشهداء على روؤسكم يا حراس الاسلام_​


----------



## bashaeran (1 يناير 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *انفراد : مركز المجاهدين التابع للقاعدة يعلن مسئوليته عن الحادث*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


للاسف الاسلام يظهر حقيته المتناهية . مسيحيين في العراق والمصر في خندق واحد.نطلب من الله الرحمة والغفران لخطاط


----------



## nosha820 (1 يناير 2011)

فعلا دين شيطاني طيح الله حظهم وحظ محمد


----------



## angel guard (1 يناير 2011)

الراحة الابدية اعطهم يارب وليشرق نورك الدائم عليهم
تعازينا الحارة من اخوانكم المسيحين المضطهدين في العراق الى اخواننا المسيحين في مصر بهذه الحادثة الاليمة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يناير 2011)

*ربنا هيتصرف مش هسيبكم كدة كتير​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يناير 2011)

علينا بالصلاة لابادة هذا التنظيم الفذر


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2011)

*شعوب قذرة دموية ماشيين ورا قذر وسافل وكلب اسمه محمد والهه القذر 
ربنا يخلص العالم من الاسلام القذر ونعيش فى سلام 
سبب وجع العالم وحزنه هو اسلامكم المنحط
امتى هنخلص منه ومن قذراته ومن سفالته وهو رسوله الكلب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2011)

*احنا لو فى بلد محترمة لازم الحكومة تستقيل وعلى راسها حبيب العادلى وامنه المتواطئ مع الجرابيع الارهابيين 
احنا لو بلد محترمة لازم يتحاكم سليم العوا ابن المتخلفة اللى عمل مسرحيات وافترى على الكنيسة من واقع عقله المريض والمتخلف ومشى وراة شوية عيال بريالة يرددوا كلامه
احنا لو بلد محترمة يتحاكم شيوخكم ولاد ستين كلب اللى عملوا مسرحيات اسلمة وصدقوها وخلاكم تصدوقوها وترددوا زى العبط وراهم
احنا لو بلد محترمة يتاحكم شوية الجرابيع اللى ظهروا على القنوات الاسلامية القذرة يهيجوا الناس علينا وعلى راسهم ابن ستين كلب اللى اسمه الزغبى وشوية العيال الهبلة  اللى حواليه
احنا لو بلد محترمة يتحاكم كل مسلم وكل كلب من كلاب محمد على منتدياتهم ومواقهم الارهابية القذرة اللى هيجت الناس وعملت مسرحيات وافلام حمضانة وصدقتوها 
احنا لو بلد محترمة كان عملوا رقابة على الصحافة الصفرا القذرة والتخاريف اللى بيملوا بيها عقول الارهابيين 
احنا لو بلد محترمة كانوا فضوا مظاهرات الشوارعية اللى خرجوا فى اسكندرية يسبوا البابا والكنيسة
ولكن للاسف احنا مش بلد احنا فى ولاية من ولايات الكلب محمد والخليفة مبارك ماشى بسنة الكلب نبيه وسايب الكفرة عباد اله قريش النجس يقتلوا فينا وسايب الامن القذر يتواطئ معاهم 
لغاية امتى مش كفاية يا مسلمين ملتوا العالم ارهاب ودم
ولاد واباء وامهات شيوخ واطفال وشباب ماتوا ماتوا بابشع الميتات وقدمتونا ذبيحة لالهكم الوهمى اللى بتعبدوه 
لامتى هتبطلوا ظلم وتعرفوا ان اسلامكم  القذر هو دين الدجال اللى حذر منه المسيح كل هدفه يبعدنا عن خلاصنا ويوهمكم بتخاريف ووساخات 
لامتى مش كفاية بقة يا كلاب محمد 
نصيبكم محفوظ وهتترموا فيه
** وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّالْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*
*اذهبوا للجحيم طالما مش عايزين تسمعوا صوت الهكم هتلاقوا ابليس الهكم ونبيه الدجال مستنيكم هناك*


----------



## أنا_المسلم (1 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محمد يُظهر وجهه الشيطانى القبيح
> ​*





asamgdla قال:


> الاسلام كل يوم بيثبت انه دين رجعي





nosha820 قال:


> فعلا دين شيطاني طيح الله حظهم وحظ محمد





شمس الحق قال:


> *شعوب قذرة دموية ماشيين ورا قذر وسافل وكلب اسمه محمد والهه القذر
> ربنا يخلص العالم من الاسلام القذر ونعيش فى سلام
> سبب وجع العالم وحزنه هو اسلامكم المنحط
> امتى هنخلص منه ومن قذراته ومن سفالته وهو رسوله الكلب
> *



*شيطان قبيح والأسلام دين رجعي ودين شيطاني وشعوب قذرة دموية وماشييين ورا  ...................
فداك نفسي وأبي وأمي يارسول الله
أنا مش حدخل معاكم في نقاش رحم الله موتاكم ولكن ليا كلمتين عايز أقولهم ولو سمحتوا بدون غلط
ليه كل حاجة ببتنسب للأسلام وأن الأسلام هو اللي عملها
والله ياجماعة دينا عمره ماقال لنا نعمل كده نبينا صلي الله عليه وسلم عمره ماقتل برئ اللي انتم بتشتموه
وغلطتم فيه ده ربنا سبحانه وتعالي عما يقولون قال "وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ"
ومركز أيه ومجاهدين زفت ايه اللي بيقولوا عليهم وهو الجهاد بقتل الأبرياء بالأرهاب وهما مامتش فيهم أطفال ونساء وشيوخ 
أسلامنا عمره ماقلنا كده
تعاليم دينا عمرها ماقالت لنا كده
أ
"وَإِذْ قَالَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْهُمْ لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْماً اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً قَالُوا مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُون"*


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

*شكراً علي تعازيك ....*
*بس أقرا الموضوع ال في توقيعي .....*

*وربنا يرحم شعبه*​


----------



## Critic (1 يناير 2011)

*



ليه كل حاجة ببتنسب للأسلام وأن الأسلام هو اللي عملها

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اسأل اى ارهابى عن شرعية افعاله الدموية سيرفع امامك ايات هذا عددها من سورة التوبة *
*لولا وجود تلك الايات لما تم ذلك الحدث الارهابى*
*فهل نلوم الله على اياته ام المسلم على توهمه ان هذه ايات الله ؟!*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمهم احنا مش عارفين ازاي هنعيد واغلب اهل اسكندريه في جنازه


----------



## antonius (1 يناير 2011)

اين الاعلان؟ الموقع لم يعلن المسؤولية!


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2011)

*كـــــــــــــــــــــلاب محمد
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*
ديانة الشيطان.






+























































سيناريو: محمد عبد الشيطان.
الإخراج: الشيطان.
​*


----------



## أنا_المسلم (2 يناير 2011)

شبكة المجاهدين الإلكترونية لا علاقة لنا بتفجيرات كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية  بعد ساعات يصدر بيان رسمي  حول  الأكاذيب التى صدرت

من علي موقعهم الرسمي​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 يناير 2011)

*بعد ايه فضحوا نفسهم جايين يتنصلوا منه بعد لما فضحوا نفسهم الكلمة الاولى هى الصدق*


----------



## emadramzyaiad (2 يناير 2011)

واحنا قبلنا الهدية منكم


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2011)

من غير اصدارات واعلانات للمسؤولية عن الحادث نحنا نعرف كل المعرفة انة مرتكبي الجريمة هم انتم يا  المسلمين الغجر
كلاب الشوارع هي انقي منكم....​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2011)

*يارب  ارحمنا ​*


----------



## akramkoko (2 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> مركز الفاشلين المسلمين


  عزيزي انا مسيحي واحب المسيح واقوى منك انفعالا لاكن الشيطان يضحك عليك ويخليك تلفظ الالفاظ القزره دي مسحنا ماعلمناش كدا علمنا حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم صلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم ان هم شتمو اوسبو اوقتلوا فهي سمه عقيدتهم وبعضى المتدينين منهم انما ليس كلهم قتله اوارهابيين فعيش وعاملهم كمسيحي وليس كخاطي شرير فعندى كلمه الغضب والانفعال والسب والشتيمه مش من طبعنا ولاديننا ربنا يهديهم ويخرج مافيهم هم وصلوا للسماء باتوبيس سريع احباب المسيح الى حضنه الدافي حيث لايوجد تعب ولاالم انما مالايخطر عل قلب بشر راحه مابعدها راحه عقبال مانوصل احنا كمان تزكر تعاليم المسيح اخي في الايمان المسيحي مهماعملوامن سيفصلناعن محبه المسيح وتعاليمه السمحه الوديعه نحن تعلمنا الوداعه لانه امرنا ان نتعلم منه لانه وديع ومتواضع القلب ونعيش كما يحق للدعوه التي دعوينابها ومع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا يابخت الشهداء وياويل الظالمين حيث صرير الاسنان والنار الابديه والدود الذي لايموت والنار الذي لاتطفئ


----------



## MAJI (2 يناير 2011)

*الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال امام المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و اصحابه و من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين *
واضح ان تعويذكم باطل بدليل ان نفوسكم اشر مايكون واعمالكم اسوأ ما وجد
وهل هذا ما تستطيعون فعله؟
انه اجبن ماعرفه التاريخ 
وهل تحسبون انفسكم مقاتلين ؟ بئس هذا القتال وخسئ
اتعتبرون قتل العزل شجاعة؟
ام دبح الاطفال بطولة؟
تبا لمن علمكم اصول هذا الجبن
انما هدفه رميكم في نار جهنم وانتم لاتدرون 
اليس هو الضحوك ؟
انما انتم المضحوك عليهم


----------

